# Betta Eating Habits



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Just a quick question, can an older female or male betta get swim bladder disorder? because i am onditioning my male and female with blood worms and they eat and eat and until i use a whole cube of blood worms, the males eventually stop eating but the females just keep eat, so i was just curious can older bettas still get swim bladder diease?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> older female or male betta get swim bladder disorder?quote]
> 
> Well they are not really older but they are the age that they are sold at the pet store


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas can get sbd at any age.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay i was just curious both males and females show no signs of sbd but i was just curious


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

MY betta Akiro had it, but I cured him of it, if it gets really bad just fast them for a few days


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

thankfully none of mine have it but i was just curious if it was normal for bettas to be just big eaters, like i know there stomach is only as big as one of their eyes


----------

